# Would you use your R15 more if it had On Demand?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just curious here... how many of you with R15s would use them more if they had the same ethernet connectivity as R22s? 

Personally I've never had an R15 and actually don't use the ethernet connectivity on my HR2x's very much. I'm curious if there's a large demand for it.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

I use DOD often when in my living room or family room where I have HD. My basement and bedroom have SD TV's and R15's and I do find it frustrating when out of habit I attempt to go to DOD and can't.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

My R15 provides occasional service in my garage.... If it would do all the neat stuff my R22 does I'd put it to use in my house... I know it will never get my locals (MPEG4) but that's OK....

(Do I smell something cooking for the USB port?)


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

For sure.....  That feature is sorely lacking on the R15.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, yes, and DEFINITELY YES!

I'd LOVE to have OnDemand on my SD receivers ... that's where my little guy watches his Sesame Street and such, and having OnDemand would be great!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I would love to have an R15 with networking capabilities. The thought of being able to possibly have MRV in the future without having to upgrade to an HD-DVR since I would not be able to get another R22 would be a huge advantage for me. We currently have the R15 in our bedroom and it basically only gets watched by me when I am going to bed and can't fall asleep. My wife has watched one show on it in the past year.

- Merg


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

If the R15 had Ethernet and could do On-Demand/MRV, I'd trade in my slooooowwww, gray bar, R22 in a second. Now that MRV is coming, the e-SATA feature of the R22 isn't that compelling in a house with 4 other DVR's.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I voted no because the question asked about On Demand. I have not found much On Demand to watch on my HR. If there were more on demand movies available that were not pay per view I would use it.

I would replace my R15 with an R22 for MRV, but not for On Demand.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I do not have an R15 but my folks do and after having the chance to use DOD, I know they would be in hog heaven if the R15 would work with DOD.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have always-on internet access so VOD is a non-issue.

Even if it were possible, I doubt if I'd network my DVR's with each other. Each one has it's own function in my house, and my prioritizer entries on each DVR are different depending on the type of shows I watch on each DVR.

For example, an R15 connected to my kitchen TV records the local news for viewing in the morning. An R15 connected to my living room TV records entertainment shows for viewing in the evening. The R22 doesn't do much of anything.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I don't have always-on internet access so VOD is a non-issue.
> 
> Even if it were possible, I doubt if I'd network my DVR's with each other. Each one has it's own function in my house, and my prioritizer entries on each DVR are different depending on the type of shows I watch on each DVR.
> 
> For example, an R15 connected to my kitchen TV records the local news for viewing in the morning. An R15 connected to my living room TV records entertainment shows for viewing in the evening.* The R22 doesn't do much of anything. *


Too bad....a waste of an excellent receiver.....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> Too bad....a waste of an excellent receiver.....


No, I occasionally turn it on to see the original air date of a program...then I set the show up for recording on one of my R15's. 

I do listen to XM on the R22. It continuously gives the title/artist of what's playing on an XM channel via it's fancy screen-saver (but you can't record the music like you can on an R15, of course).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have an inactive R15 and an inactive R16. So I had to think about whether or not I would consider re-activating either if networking were enabled. My answer is no, mostly because I have sufficient HR2x products for every tv location.

If I were SD only and had no HR units, then networking for the availability of potential future features would be of interest.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My IP won't allow me to download large files unless I (a) pay much more, or (b) do it between 1am and 5am. So, no.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> My IP won't allow me to download large files unless I (a) pay much more, or (b) do it between 1am and 5am. So, no.


I have a feeling that unlimited broadband internet will be coming to an end very soon since there are more and more people using it for HUGE Video-On-Demand downloads not only from DirecTV but from Netflix (RoKu box) and other providers. And the first ISP's that will probably implement this are the big cable companies and phone companies that offer subscription TV service since this directly competes with their own Video On Demand.

Time-Warner Cable is already testing usage-based internet access in some Texas markets so the writing is on the wall...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's hope not. This is something people really want and will find a way to get. If you drive them underground, you create a whole new level of problem.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

If the R16 and a R15 with a usb nic could do MRV, I could see the network port being used by more folks than those that do ondemand.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My R15 is in my home office. I'd like to do MRV/DOD and Music streams. I have alot of favorites in TVersity that I'd like to play through the R15. I'm thinking about swapping it out with an HR2x just to get the network stuff in my office.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an R15 AND an R22. I've I'd love to beable to share my shows and access VOD Media Share etc


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I have an R15 AND an R22. I've I'd love to beable to share my shows and access VOD Media Share etc


I have the exact same setup. I would love to have VOD, Media Share, and potentially down the road MRV available on my R15 if it was able to be networked (which I assume is how you would be able to get access to VOD).

- Merg


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I would definately network my R15 if had the chance. DOD would be great for the daughters bedroom!


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

I voted no. The TV the R15 is kooked to just got upgraded to HD. So the R15 will likely go back this fall to be replaced with an HR. If I had another place to use it, then I would certainly like ondemand and MRV with the unit.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

MikeW said:


> My R15 is in my home office. I'd like to do MRV/DOD and Music streams. I have alot of favorites in TVersity that I'd like to play through the R15. I'm thinking about swapping it out with an HR2x just to get the network stuff in my office.


Yep. In fact, substitute PlayOn for TVersity and the above is my situation, too.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is interesting to note that the poll simply asks about ethernet connectivity while the first post specifically mentions that in context with on-demand (and significantly does not mention MRV).

So that makes me wonder if networking were to somehow be enabled on the SD DVRs, if it would be a comprehensive implementation that supported all networking functions, or if it would be limited to on-demand functionality only.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

That is an interesting question.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I know it's a little late but it's funny you ask. My R15-300 is in my daughters room and she has been complaining to me because she does not have On Demand. 

So yes, it is something we would use.


----------



## barney34 (May 28, 2007)

Yes I would use it and get 4 more for the rest of the rooms it MVR was open too. right now I have the tivo units.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

If DirecTV is considered making the R15 series compatible with a DirecTV rebranded networking adapter (like microsofts usb adapter for the xbox), I think they would sell like hotcakes (or atleast, in a similar fassion to the AM-21).
Sales wouldnt jump immediately, A few CE'ers and board members would purchase them, most of us would wait for a price drop.
Then run an ad campaign that now instead of upgrading to newer hardware you can purchase an adapter to make your current hardware compatible with the new stuff and a small portion of the public would jump on them as well.

I have HR20's. 1 in the bedroom and one in the bar (those being the locations which I watch the most TV). I would love to be able to go in the family room where the R15 is and download some content, and maybe one day down the road watch MRV content from the other 2 (although it'd mostly be HD so unless the R15 got the ability to downres it I'd be S.O.L.). Some of my friends in SD-only households have seriously considered upgrading to an R22 or HDDVR just for the DOD ability, but have decided it's not worth the HD charge. Others I know would enjoy the feature, but wouldnt spend the extra money on the hardware to get it.

So in the shortest of terms: Yes!

EDIT:
Wow... Apparently this sleeping beauty has been awakened...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

If I wasn't in an MPEG4 area and still had my R15s I would want DOD and in teh future MRV on them...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Way to resurrect an old thread. I had forgotten I even started this one.


----------

